# ماهي الاضرار البسيطة في المياه المنزليه القادمه من التحلية؟



## shower (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ., 

مياة التحليه

أعلم ان المياه صاله للاستحمام وغسيل الملابس ولأي استخدام ماعدى الشرب, 

لكن هل هي غير مضره تماماً , ام فيها الاضرار التي نستطيع ان نتعايش معها ؟ 

هل تسبب الحكه للجلد هل تسبب تساقط الشعر والقشره , ولماذا نعمل فلتر في المنزل للأستحمام وغيره ؟


ارجو يااعزائي الرد علي بمصادر تجاوب على اسألتي , ابي مصادر اثبت فيها ان ماء التحليه يضر بشكل بسيط لانه يحتوي على نسبة بسيطه من الكلور والشوائب وغيره

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## chemist.shihab (24 أكتوبر 2012)

وجود الكلور في الماء إذا زاد عن التراكيز المسموح فيها يسبب اضرار لصحة الإنسان سواء كان مصدر المياه محطات التحلية او غيرها ، اما بالنسبة لموضوع الشوائب فيجب ان لايكون هناك شوائب من المياه القادمة من محطة التحلية .
أما بحثك عن امكانية ان الماء الناتج عن التحلية فيه ضرر فأتوقع انه لا يضر إلا إذا كان هناك مشكلة في محطة التحلية نفسها .


----------



## shower (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شاكر لك , لكن هل لاتضر 100% , هنا مربط الفرس عزيزي ؟


----------



## محمود كمياء (5 نوفمبر 2012)

المياة الفادمة من محطة التحلية لا ضرر بها وممكن تصلح للشرب اذا كنت الاملاح فيه من 200 الى 450 وال ph =7 و نسبة الكلور من 1 الى 2 جزء فى المليون


----------

